# G.Skill Aegis F4-3000C16D-16GISB wird als (...) 8GISB erkannt



## tobiweiss (17. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag. 
Mir ist soeben aufgefallen dass meine 4 G.Skill Aegis F4-3000C16D-16GISB Riegel von meinem PC (überprüft mit Memory-Z) lediglich als G.Skill Aegis F4-3000C16D-8GISB Riegel erkannt werden. 
Dementsprechend werden natürlich auch nur 32GB Ram statt der 64 GB Ram angezeigt.
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand mitteilen könnte, woran das liegt.  
Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Juli 2018)

Ist es den auch so I'm bios?
Wenns Ei  tool sagt würde ich immer erst im BIOS bzw uefi gegenchecken


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Juli 2018)

F4-3000C16*D*-16GISB ist nicht die Bezeichnung für einen 16 GiByte fassenden Riegel, sondern für ein Kit mit 2 × 8 GiByte. Wenn du vier Riegel hast, sind es dementsprechend zwei Kits mit je zwei Sticks und insgesamt 4 × 8 GiByte = 32 GiByte.
Einzelriegel mit 16 GiByte würden die Bezeichnung F4-3000C16*S*-16GISB tragen.
Siehe:
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/F4-3000C16D-16GISB/ vs. https://www.gskill.com/en/product/F4-3000C16S-16GISB/


----------



## Cody_GSK (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo tobiweiss,

PCGH_Stephan hat den Sachverhalt richtig erklärt.

Bei den F4-3000C16D-16GISB handelt es sich um ein 16GB Dual Kit. Dieses besteht aus zwei 8GB Modulen vom Typ F4-3000C16-8GISB, was dir als Bezeichnung in CPU-Z auch angezeigt werden sollte statt F4-3000C16D-8GISB (welches in 2x4GB Dual Kit ist).

Die 32GB Entsprechung aus zwei 16GB Modulen wären die F4-3000C16D-32GISB.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Ellina (29. Juni 2019)

Da habe ich mal eine Verstäntniss-Frage.

Wenn man 16GB und 32GB von gleichen Serie verbaut. Gleiche Timings. Ist dass dann auch mit xmp gleich gut oder schlechter?

Das heist 2x8 GB = 16GB und dann 2x16GB =32GB.

Danke.


----------



## Cody_GSK (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ellina

Grundsätzlich handelt es sich, auch wenn beide Kits aus der gleichen Modellreihe stammen und ähnliche Spezifikationen besitzen, um unterschiedliche Modelle. Eine solche Mischbestückung wird von uns ab Werk nicht getestet und deshalb können wir die einwandfreie Funktion leider auch nicht garantieren.

In diesem Fall, wo auch die Speicherdichte und Organisation der Module unterschiedlich sein kann, ist es wahrscheinlicher das es zu Problemen kommen kann, die Programmierung des SPD abweicht und daher die Funktion XMP im UEFI ausgegraut/nicht verfügbar ist. Dann bleibt leider nur den RAM bei Standardtakt zu betrieben oder ihn manuell zu übertakten.

Wir empfehlen daher nach Möglichkeit ein einzelnes Kit mit der gewünschten Gesamtkapazität, welches das jeweilige Mainboard auf seiner QVL hat, zu verwenden.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Ellina (2. Juli 2019)

Vielen Danke für die Antwort.

Damit habt ihr mir klar gemacht dass es da wenig alternativen Gibt. Ohne auf probleme zu stoßen. Daher werde ich das für die zukünfiten ram upgrades in bezug ziehen um reltiv gute probleme lose ergebnisse habe und damit klar läuft etc...


----------

